# Camshaft position sensor and brake



## host23age (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi all, i've been in this forum in a while as i used to have MKIV GTI VR6, however i just bought 02 audi a6 3.0 quattro with 85K miles. The CEL just came on and it says camshaft position sensor bank 2 on normal obdII reader that my buddy has(i've bought ebay vagcom cable and download the VCDS+ordering bentley manual). Im just wondering which part should i buy? the impulse sender, position sender, engine camshaft position sensor, or will it be reference mark sensor? I have also bought the rear brake pad as the current one is about to be out. Is there any specialty tools needed or is it just like normal brake pad change? Another thing, when i brake, the front driver side seems to lock and unlock the brake when it's close to a full stop. No ABS light is on, but the axle boot is torn, which put lots of oil/gunk. At first i suspect this nasty thing makes the sensor dirty and read improperly, but after i clean it up, it still do this thing (gonna change the axle this friday too), any idea on what might cause this? appreciate all the help


----------

